# Looking for  help and opinions



## JoseyWales (Jun 26, 2021)

Outside grow 1 plant on one side mostly on the bottom but is showing signs to the top.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks like a pest problem. Plant Doctor - Diagnose Your Plants! | Grow Weed Easy


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 26, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Looks like a pest problem. Plant Doctor - Diagnose Your Plants! | Grow Weed Easy


Thanks


----------



## Carty (Jun 27, 2021)

Yeah, for sure sounds like hitch hikers jumping onto bottom leafs and working their way upward.. check the bottom

of your leaf's bro..  spray them within 2hrs of sunrise so the pores are open and accepting to foilage schtuff..

doing this regularly during veg with a good product that is safe..  helps build the plants resistance up to these 

attacks.. Neem Oil comes to mind.  Also, be sure silicon is in your food regiment at this time too.. builds up the

plants cell walls and helps fight bad stuff ...  luck


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 27, 2021)

Carty said:


> Yeah, for sure sounds like hitch hikers jumping onto bottom leafs and working their way upward.. check the bottom
> 
> of your leaf's bro..  spray them within 2hrs of sunrise so the pores are open and accepting to foilage schtuff..
> 
> ...


I have cut off the effected leaves and i sprayed with Dr. Zymes also i do use silicone 1/2 tsp per gal.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 27, 2021)

OK I got Aphids, I used a 100X power scope. Bastards move fast. Please how do i get rid of them?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2021)

Is it in veg or flower? Even if it's in flower but not too far you can hook up your spray nozzle and spray upwards from the bottom of the plant and blow the little bastards off. They hang out on new growth and the bottom of the leaves. Repeat everyday until gone.
If it's veg I will also use 70% alcohol. I mix it with water at 50/50 mix with a drop of dishwashing liquid and spray the bottom of the leaves. Mixed at 50% that means the alcohol is only about 35%. Kills the little bastards on contact. I leave it for about 10 min and then I spray of with water with the spray nozzle. Iv have used this method on all kinds of plants.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is it in veg or flower? Even if it's in flower but not too far you can hook up your spray nozzle and spray upwards from the bottom of the plant and blow the little bastards off. They hang out on new growth and the bottom of the leaves. Repeat everyday until gone.
> If it's veg I will also use 70% alcohol. I mix it with water at 50/50 mix with a drop of dishwashing liquid and spray the bottom of the leaves. Mixed at 50% that means the alcohol is only about 35%. Kills the little bastards on contact. I leave it for about 10 min and then I spray of with water with the spray nozzle. Iv have used this method on all kinds of plants.


Thank You, Thank You Thank You, So let me get this right 50% water 50% alcohol and a drop of dishwashing liquid spray on for about 10 min and spray clean with water. I think i should wait till the sun starts going down.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2021)

It's best to do this in the morning where it has plenty drying time during the day.. Don't want any PM due to moisture at night.
Yes 50% water 50% alcohol and a few drops of dish soap. Make sure you don't use alcohol over 70% to mix with the water. You want the alcohol at no more then 35% when you apply. If it's pretty hot outside you can rinse in 5mins instead of 10.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> It's best to do this in the morning where it has plenty drying time during the day.. Don't want any PM due to moisture at night.
> Yes 50% water 50% alcohol and a few drops of dish soap. Make sure you don't use alcohol over 70% to mix with the water. You want the alcohol at no more then 35% when you apply. If it's pretty hot outside you can rinse in 5mins instead of 10.


Again sir thank you, I'll let you know how i made out.


----------



## Worm Doctor (Jun 27, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> OK I got Aphids, I used a 100X power scope. Bastards move fast. Please how do i get rid of them?


Josey aphids can become a big problem with the help of ants. Aphids secrete a sweet dew on their backs that ants eat so they farm them. The ants pick them up and move them to other parts of the plant and also protect them from natural predators like lady bugs. Get rid of the ants get rid of the aphid problem.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2021)

Yep the Ants are the cowboys and Aphids are cattle.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 27, 2021)

Worm Doctor said:


> Josey aphids can become a big problem with the help of ants. Aphids secrete a sweet dew on their backs that ants eat so they farm them. The ants pick them up and move them to other parts of the plant and also protect them from natural predators like lady bugs. Get rid of the ants get rid of the aphid problem.


Wow thank you.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 27, 2021)

diatomaceous earth


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 28, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Again sir thank you, I'll let you know how i made out.


WeedHopper my man, I did three of my 6 this morning just like you suggested. The 1st one was heavily populated and the other two not so much. I just checked the plants which is 2 hours after application and dry.  I have dead Aphids every where. I did notice some still alive so I'm gonna spray all my plants tomorrow morning and keep going till i don't see any more.

I can't tell you enough how much I appreciate your help and suggestion, as you know this years harvest is important to me and I will not let it get away from me. If i must I will exterminate ever bug from the Atlantic Ocean to the great Mississippi from the Canadian Boarder to the Gulf of Mexico if I must. Thank you 

 To all the folks here at MP you all help Thanks


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 28, 2021)

leafminer said:


> diatomaceous earth


Leafminer Thanks gonna get that done today also gonna put some yellow stick paper on each plant.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 28, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> WeedHopper my man, I did three of my 6 this morning just like you suggested. The 1st one was heavily populated and the other two not so much. I just checked the plants which is 2 hours after application and dry.  I have dead Aphids every where. I did notice some still alive so I'm gonna spray all my plants tomorrow morning and keep going till i don't see any more.
> 
> I can't tell you enough how much I appreciate your help and suggestion, as you know this years harvest is important to me and I will not let it get away from me. If i must I will exterminate ever bug from the Atlantic Ocean to the great Mississippi from the Canadian Boarder to the Gulf of Mexico if I must. Thank you
> 
> To all the folks here at MP you all help Thanks


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Diatomaceous earth.

Research.


Nuff said


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2021)

Glad my info helped ya my friend. Told ya it would work.


----------



## sharonp (Jul 11, 2021)

Your plants look great!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 11, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Your plants look great!


Thank you


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is it in veg or flower? Even if it's in flower but not too far you can hook up your spray nozzle and spray upwards from the bottom of the plant and blow the little bastards off. They hang out on new growth and the bottom of the leaves. Repeat everyday until gone.
> If it's veg I will also use 70% alcohol. I mix it with water at 50/50 mix with a drop of dishwashing liquid and spray the bottom of the leaves. Mixed at 50% that means the alcohol is only about 35%. Kills the little bastards on contact. I leave it for about 10 min and then I spray of with water with the spray nozzle. Iv have used this method on all kinds of plants.


I had to sprayed again for Aphids and I have a lazy question. With the  50/50 mix why is it important to spray off with water? the alcohol should evaporate as well as the water, is it for the trace of dishwashing fluid? just curious.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2021)

Yeah I like making sure the soap gets sprayed off. Besides it washes all the dead bugs and shit off.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I like making sure the soap gets sprayed off. Besides it washes all the dead bugs and shit off.


OK thanks


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice looking plants.

Another tool you might want to look at for a comprehensive pesticide herbicide fungicide program is Pyganic.

Two years ago I had an aphid infestation that was apocalyptic and lost a huge crop.

The aphids came back last year but I was ready with the Pyganic. Works fantastic and can be used during flower.

All the best.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Nice looking plants.
> 
> Another tool you might want to look at for a comprehensive pesticide herbicide fungicide program is Pyganic.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2021)

Sure is lots of warnings on Pyganic  thats supposed to be organic and safe.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sure is lots of warnings on Pyganic  thats supposed to be organic and safe.


Thanks. I don't make rush decisions and no fast moves. I have to see how my plants play out, more rain last two days and cloudy no rain today cloudy today temp in the 70's. Given all that my plants still managed to grow 1.5 " a day. My plants are still in veg and I do plan to spray them wit Dr. Zymes of mites just in case, it wont hurt.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Nice looking plants.
> 
> Another tool you might want to look at for a comprehensive pesticide herbicide fungicide program is Pyganic.
> 
> ...


And it's cheaper than azamax.

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 10, 2021)

Just an update, my plants are starting to flower









ower


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice work Josey,  Big would even be proud of that.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Nice work Josey,  Big would even be proud of that.


Thanks for the help sir.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Awesome Grow


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Awesome Grow


Thanks for the help


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2021)

very nice bro.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> very nice bro.


Again thanks for the help sir. 


WeedHopper said:


> very nice bro.


I got another question if I may, General Organics CaMg+ Drop the Ph like a rock from like 9.5 to 5.3 in 20 gal of water with 175 mil of cal mag which is 75% of what it calls for at 65deg. has any one else had this issue with General Organics CaMg+ ? I hate Ph +


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

That is why you always get your mixing done an then adjust your pH.  I check both pH in an runoff.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 11, 2021)

pute said:


> That is why you always get your mixing done an then adjust your pH.  I check both pH in an runoff.


20 gallons of water Ph 9.5 at 65 deg added 175 mil of CaMg+ and Ph'd again and it dropped to 5.3 that's a big drop. My concern is I use a boat load of Ph up to raise the Ph. I guess i would rather use a CaMg that does not effect the Ph as much.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 11, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Again thanks for the help sir.
> 
> I got another question if I may, General Organics CaMg+ Drop the Ph like a rock from like 9.5 to 5.3 in 20 gal of water with 175 mil of cal mag which is 75% of what it calls for at 65deg. has any one else had this issue with General Organics CaMg+ ? I hate Ph +


I've had something similar happen. Cal mag drops it a little, but one or two drops of up in a gallon fixes this.

When using NukeHeads Bloom, it lowers pH to about 5.6. it took over 80, yes 80 drops just to get to 6.4. That was General Hydroponics. I think I am going with the Advanced Nutrients route with their PH balanced nutes. No PHing!

I did buy at my grow store's advice Emerald Green PH up. They said the general hydro stuff
Wasn't that strong, and I would use less of this by far.  We shall see.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

Since we are talking PH.  I am in AN Connoisseur A & B.  I still have to adjust the PH.  Over the course of the grow I have to us PH Down.  If not my PH would be over 8 by harvest.  I am pretty much dialed in on how much Down to use. Only time I see any kind of deficiency is when I leave them  in veg to long.....I have a tendency to ignore them in veg.  It is always PH....as far as nutes go I know exactly where the ph is in both veg and flower....doing the same thing for years and years tends to give you a good idea on where things are at.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> 20 gallons of water Ph 9.5 at 65 deg added 175 mil of CaMg+ and Ph'd again and it dropped to 5.3 that's a big drop. My concern is I use a boat load of Ph up to raise the Ph. I guess i would rather use a CaMg that does not effect the Ph as much.


IMO that is the best Cal/mag out there.  Only stuff I use.  You will get dialed in.   It is ok to use UP to get it back in line.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 11, 2021)

Spoken like a pro. I really like what I am reading about the AN nutes. I haven't studied connoisseur stuff, just the regular A&B. Plus B-52, and either Big bud of bud blood or something like that.

So what do you find with the Connoisseur A&B?

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 11, 2021)

pute said:


> IMO that is the best Cal/mag out there.  Only stuff I use.  You will get dialed in.   It is ok to use UP to get it back in line.


Well that's it then I'll stay the coarse and see what happens. Thank you


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 12, 2021)

Another question if I may Powdery Mildew, What do folks think about Apple cider vinegar and water during flower?


----------



## Bubba (Aug 12, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Well that's it then I'll stay the coarse and see what happens. Thank you


Try to "up" your cal mag water ( I keep it separate from nute water) to at least 6.7 when you are using it. Use water only (PH'd) last 2 weeks or throat will be complaining!
Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Try to "up" your cal mag water ( I keep it separate from nute water) to at least 6.7 when you are using it. Use water only (PH'd) last 2 weeks or throat will be complaining!
> Bubba


So Bubba
You do feed water on one day and Cal/mag water on another, any plain water days? Interesting


----------



## Africanna (Aug 14, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Just an update, my plants are starting to flowerView attachment 276709
> View attachment 276710
> View attachment 276711
> ower


A picture of health.  Nicely done


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Another question if I may Powdery Mildew, What do folks think about Apple cider vinegar and water during flower?




try some Oxidate


----------



## Bubba (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So Bubba
> You do feed water on one day and Cal/mag water on another, any plain water days? Interesting


A little on the fly depending on the situation, but generally this:. Gallon jug of calmag, easy to get to 6.8 with slightest touch of up.  I don't use much veg nutes, (4 weeks already in the O.F. soil.) If more than 4 weeks veg, I do use batch or 2 before flower. Again in gallon jug. 

I have previously used Nukeheads flower power  nutrients, one for veg,one for flower.

Slight problem I've been had, both veg and flower, the PH after mix will be as low as 5.4.
With my usual up, it was taking 50 drops to get that gallon to 6.2! And over 80 to get 6.6

Anyhoo, I water with nute (whether veg or bloom) usually every other water. When I do, I water from a third jug, which is straight RO, mine is usually 6.6 Tap water through RO. If necessary, I'll willup it's PH to as close 7 as I can without going over.

First in pour is the PH water,then nutes, which has lower PH remember, then cal mag jug, which has good high 6 PH as well. Always a little paranoid about that Nute batch with lower pH. 

The indica strains I've preferred seem sensitive to this, and lack of cal mag. They are easy to get starved of cal mag, or express almost the same symptoms with lock out. My lock outs are usually from need to flush mute build up, not PH related... again that low PH mute water effects them, cal mag doesn't become available until 6.6 So it's always a little by situation at time.
When it is straight water time, a do pour some from cal mag jug too.

Sorry 

Bubba

Flush again at 4 weeks flower
I use straight ph'd RO


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> A little on the fly depending on the situation, but generally this:. Gallon jug of calmag, easy to get to 6.8 with slightest touch of up.  I don't use much veg nutes, (4 weeks already in the O.F. soil.) If more than 4 weeks veg, I do use batch or 2 before flower. Again in gallon jug.
> 
> I have previously used Nukeheads flower power  nutrients, one for veg,one for flower.
> 
> ...


Thks I do it very similar I mix the Cal/mag in with my feed water and feed at 6.7 most times. I do every other day feed water and I too am due for a flush .
Hot here and the big one is drinking over 2 gals a day and the other 1.5 gals


----------

